# What do you NOT like about your TT?



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Obviously we all love our Audi TTs but every car has its minor flaws. So what don't you like?

For me its the lack of armrest and cup holders!


----------



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

rear parking sensors the sticky out ones


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Putting it in the garage & walking away lol

seriously, lack of DRLs (getting that sorted soon)

lack of storage, and shallow door pockets.


----------



## lilwashu (Jan 18, 2014)

I can't seem to park it in a straight line, and second the commend about lack of storage in the cabin. Also the Concert radio is extremely ugly to the point I am considering an RNS-E just for the looks.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The dealers...
And the fact that the boot floor pan is rusting at the outside.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

If I could order again I would spec :

Ibis White Inlays for the interior
Bucket Seats
Alcantara headlining

Bloody expensive options though 

The thing I don't like (I'm gonna sound spoilt now) is the 19'' Rotor Alloys. I think they are a nice wheel in their own right however they should have reserved some special and exclusive for the RS/Plus model as standard.

Daz


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

lilwashu said:


> the Concert radio is extremely ugly to the point I am considering an RNS-E just for the looks.


I'd agree it looks like its from the 1980s :lol:

Does sound ok through the BOSE system.


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Even though I've not got my TT, from what I've seen in photos it looks like it is easy to dent the rear seats by putting them down and them resting on the seat belt buckle?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Only had it a week so far but..

No armrest 
No boot release on actual boot.

That's about it at the moment


----------



## Innovation777 (Mar 7, 2014)

spike said:


> Putting it in the garage & walking away lol
> 
> seriously, lack of DRLs (getting that sorted soon)
> 
> lack of storage, and shallow door pockets.


Lack of DRLs for me too... Good luck upgrading / getting it sorted soon. Keep us posted and maybe even show us some before and after photos!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

The drivers mat just will not stay clipped down! 
Wish the passenger mirror dipped when I put the car in reverse...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Innovation777 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > Putting it in the garage & walking away lol
> ...


TTshop will do it, lots of ££££ though!


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

S tronic in too high gear, drop it down with paddle....sorted.....reverts back to D and too high gear after a few seconds.....aargh


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

The way the key hits my right knee unless seat's in exactly the right position.

Last car I had was keyless ignition so just kept it in your pocket and hit the big red start button...


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

The size of the doors,spend a fortune on petrol driving round 8) looking for a safe parking space


----------



## LaztSWE (Nov 20, 2013)

No trunk handle
Strange angled seatbelts (they are also slow to retract, old version)
RNS-e

thats about it i think!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

That the front seats don't slide forward when you fold the backrest down.
The lack of storage space as already mentioned.
That the wipers keep parking themselves of they aren't used after 30 seconds in auto mode. This usually happens just before they need to make another wipe. That little nudge and squeak as they park themselves becomes quite annoying after a while.

So nothing significant really


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The way that the s-tronic box will change down from 2nd to 1st gear when in manual mode and you're still moving! Apart from that I'm struggling to think of anything.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

How much it's going to depreciate over my ownership. :lol:


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

not much, but:

suspect build quality in some areas; crappy/broken parcel shelf bracket, crappy/broken iPod connector inside glove box
water leaks
not having a sunroof
not having an aux connection (2007 mk2)
mpg (3.2 liter)


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Blade_76 said:


> How much it's going to depreciate over my ownership. :lol:


Best not think about that. :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

SDS really and that's about it. Love everything else which is why I'm on my third one now. Oh and perhaps a bit more bass.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Window regs and the mechatronics  apart from them, nothing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

No back wiper!

Its a shame Audi didn't ask us this, when designing the MK3!


----------



## Chahal (Oct 11, 2013)

spike said:


> No back wiper!


I think a rear wiper would ruin the looks of the rear.

I use Chemical Guys Jet Seal on my rear windscreen and its a good water repellant.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

spike said:


> No back wiper!
> 
> Its a shame Audi didn't ask us this, when designing the MK3!


I questioned about the lack of a rear wiper while I was waiting for mine to be built .... And was roundly shot down. Most people citing the way it would ruin the look of the rear as the reason. 
I still think a rear wiper is necessary. :?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > No back wiper!
> ...


Never missed or felt the need for a rear wiper... It would definitely ruin the look in my eyes.


----------



## GStatus (Jan 12, 2013)

RNSe
Drivers Mat


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > No back wiper!
> ...


as said before, try something like Rain X or Xtravue works a treat


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

igotone said:


> The way that the s-tronic box will change down from 2nd to 1st gear when in manual mode and you're still moving! Apart from that I'm struggling to think of anything.


 Plus effing one


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't share what I dislike about it most as I might get banned!!!


----------



## g60 rs (Mar 1, 2014)

i don`t know how i feel about the gigantic blind spot from the driver side mirror ,and the fact that the rns`a does not remember that i was using my presets when you turn the engine off, it drives me a bit mad , but other than that i love it,


----------



## Aliballibee (Mar 4, 2014)

The hand brake keeps knocking the lid off my coffee cup - just the wrong height 
The silly built in mobile phone docking station (don't do Apple phones)
No USB connector for AUX in

Other than that loving it, especially since some sun has made an appearance again!


----------



## RAY-533 (Nov 6, 2013)

FWD (my mistake)
Driving position - no matter how many times I adjust seat/wheel
Torque steer
Naff engine noise and exhaust note
Nappa leather with the tensile strength of butterfly wings
No rear wiper
Non-dipping passenger door mirror in reverse
Blind spot driver door mirror
Utterly pointless rear seats, etc etc
.....but mainly that it's an Audi TT and not an Jaguar F Type Coupe!!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

The seats.

I had the buckeet seats in my previous TTS. This one has tha normal ones and I don't find them quite as comfortable.


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

It's a coupe so I accept compromise of function for style (no sun-roof, no rear wipers, no external boot release, poor rear/ side visibility, mini back seats) but a shame we can't have better: audio, seat adjustment, key-less entry, full post-code satnav, front parking sensors. Saying all that I absolutely love the car.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

My Main Annoyances...

Floor matt - keeps coming unclipped wish it was "screw down" rather thana popper
RS Seats - The seat belt hoop should be more "closed" rather than just a little stump. loosing the seatbelt behind :x 
Alcantara Steering wheel - Looks very worn and nasty after 3 years
Boot - No external release

Washer jets - too hard to aim, not the "mist type" i had on my MK5 Golf (Way better than 6 jets that seem to miss the top 1/2 of the screen unless doing more than 70 mph .. but if i aim them up they don't hit the lower half at 70 mph [smiley=bomb.gif]

Thats it. Love the rest.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Jan 1, 2011)

Only thing that niggles me are the crappy looking brake callipers. Surely Audi could have fitted TTS style ones....!


----------



## Pikeyboy (Mar 4, 2014)

No Rear boot release
No USB & SD card slot (as standard)
No track info with iPod

In actual fact the whole audio thing is a bit old school...
Even the voice call is rubbish

But that said I love the TT


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Vitalstatistix said:


> Only thing that niggles me are the crappy looking brake callipers. Surely Audi could have fitted TTS style ones....!


They did. On the TTS!

Get what you pay for.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

The electric steering on track days. No feed back from the wheel at all


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Position of fuel/boot release switches,would be better on centre console or next to window switches.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Anakin said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > spike said:
> ...


Yeah tried that. Fine when you get to 40 mph and above but its no use around town, where most of my work trips are, as I rarely get above 30 mph. What it needs is a wiper.


----------



## nutrafin (Nov 13, 2007)

Bluetooth BING
Bluetooth BONG

water dripping in boot when opening the hatch

Lady passengers being in close proximity and feeling the need to rub my thigh.... Does that count?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Anakin said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > spike said:
> ...


Yep, I have rain X on my front & rear windcreens now.

Maybe they could've hidden the rear wiper somewhere, similar to the front ones.

I also think the massive rear screen would be difficult to fit an effective wiper too in any case


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Drivers floor mat is my gripe too.
Weirdly though on my previous TTR this wasn't an issue. The mat was wedged under part of the accelarator so didn't move.
It appears the pedal could be slightly different in design.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

90TJM said:


> Position of fuel/boot release switches,would be better on centre console or next to window switches.


Yep, agree the position of the switches is a bit odd. Also as previously commented the whole interior cabin lack of storage thing is a pain, especially after coming from the MK1 which had a few nice spaces to put things.

The whole climate control buttons and heated seat switches are awkward to use properly, not ideal placing in my view.

For people complaining about the connectivity of the infotainment, you have to bear in mind the MK2 was released in April 2006, so is based on the technology from a good 18 months or more prior to launch. The first Iphone didn't come out until June 2007. Phone technology has moved incredibly quickly over a short time and cars take a long time to get to a production vehicle, so the infotainment is outdated very quickly!


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree about the retro technology, the satnav is so difficult with only 5 digit postcode input.

regarding the comments about technology. other car manufacturers update their tech specs without having to introduce a brand new model range so why can't Audi do the same?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Drivers side floor mat
Could of done with another 50bhp (V6)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate the fact that there is no drivers arm rest. Arghhhhh. I know you can buy one as a retro fit but still annoying.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Funny how none of these things that bug us, are resolved in the MK3 either lol :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

spike said:


> Funny how none of these things that bug us, are resolved in the MK3 either lol :lol:


That's because these are the things that make up the character and essence of a TT and they don't want to change that :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how none of these things that bug us, are resolved in the MK3 either lol :lol:
> ...


As the design guy said at the launch night "its a sports car!" :lol:

Only one decent cup holder in the MK3 :roll:


----------



## Djfrantik (Dec 23, 2013)

For me it's the sound quality of the standard speakers (non Bose). Although a couple have mentioned that the Bose system does not sound too clever either.


----------



## baconcentric (Jan 2, 2014)

the hill assist option... I've had the car for two years now and I still haven't figured it out


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

My headlight cleaning jets seem to go off too often, once every three times I use the screen wash


----------



## Mattjin (Aug 18, 2013)

Along with the normal complaints like the floor mats...

* Having to check engine oil 10x more often than any other engine I have seen... ever. I swear it uses more oil than my 2-stroke MX bike.
* MRC is far too soft on normal, to the point of feeling like a pogo stick. Excessively hard when on Sport. A third setting in the middle would have solved it for all models.
* RNS-E that forgets some settings but remembers others. Forgetting that I was listening to a song on the SD Card and switching to FM on restart is driving me nuts! Geez it is not 1983 anymore, and least an old tape deck would continue where it left off.
* Stupid phone prep holder waste-of-space between the seats. Ugly and pointless. At least offer a generic phone holder or keep up with new phone releases. When I can buy a $10 phone holder off ebay from China a week after a new model phone comes out you would think Audi could do it.
* Fear of using the windows incase they break.

Even with these complaints I still love it. Best car I have owned.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't like that the door closes on my thumb if I leave it in there! I did and I had to open the door to release it - very painful it was too and now I'm losing my thumbnail.

But I guess I'll never do it again LOL

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deepen (Dec 15, 2012)

The understeer. Is it worse on a diesel?

The ride - will get magnetic ride next time.

God, the boot is heavy, and the doors.

Hmm, I'm feeling grumpy.


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

The fact I don't have my carbon diffuser yet so it doesn't tally up!

Also, water falling into the boot when you open it.

S


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Saggy seats :-(

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

On to page 5 and I cannot believe that no-one has mentioned the wheel hubs which are not stainless and therefore appear to start rusting from about 8-12 months old. Clearly visible with the naked eye and takes the shine off what should be a very tidy looking car.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> On to page 5 and I cannot believe that no-one has mentioned the wheel hubs which are not stainless and therefore appear to start rusting from about 8-12 months old. Clearly visible with the naked eye and takes the shine off what should be a very tidy looking car.


Definitely one of those a nagging faults I had completely forgotten about !

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

The fact so many moaning, grumpy ba$€%#ds own one!!!

Some of these post are terrible, shouldn't of bought the car if you think it's that bad.

Arm rests, cup holders.... It's not a Rolls Royce or a Bentley... It's a sporty 2 door coupe [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

R33YSE said:


> The fact so many moaning, grumpy ba$€%#ds own one!!!
> 
> Some of these post are terrible, shouldn't of bought the car if you think it's that bad.
> 
> Arm rests, cup holders.... It's not a Rolls Royce or a Bentley... It's a sporty 2 door coupe [smiley=bomb.gif]


I don't about you but I find that the refrigerated wine cabinet is a bit difficult to reach from the drivers seat and those curtains over the back windows are too short and they let light in at the bottom :lol:


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> R33YSE said:
> 
> 
> > The fact so many moaning, grumpy ba$€%#ds own one!!!
> ...


You mean you actually have to reach the wine cabinet? Tsch, Tsch, what is the world coming to. My man serves me my champers!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Pikeyboy (Mar 4, 2014)

Thats it I Remember now, those rusting hubs only a two months old & less than a 1000miles (is it a warranty thing?)

Enough said .... Amazing car!!!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Pikeyboy said:


> Thats it I Remember now, those rusting hubs only a two months old & less than a 1000miles (is it a warranty thing?)
> 
> Enough said .... Amazing car!!!


I've heard of one or two done under warranty or good will but not much point asking my dealer!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

glospete said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > R33YSE said:
> ...


I did have a chap who did that for me but I had to let him go. Times are hard :lol:


----------



## Mattjin (Aug 18, 2013)

Paint the hubs... no more problem.


----------



## Lrihk (Jan 13, 2014)

The boot.. I'm not sure if my boot lock is lose, but when I manually close my boot with medium force it doesn't completely shut, I have to use some force to shut it whilst making sure I press it in.

Is this normal? I don't like to slam doors, but I find I have to for the boot.


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

they made a mk2 and mk3.

gear shift positions to wide apart and clunky when shifting.

seat corners bend round the middle metal dash supports if too far forward.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Lrihk said:


> The boot.. I'm not sure if my boot lock is lose, but when I manually close my boot with medium force it doesn't completely shut, I have to use some force to shut it whilst making sure I press it in.
> 
> Is this normal? I don't like to slam doors, but I find I have to for the boot.


Adjust the rubber stops.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Parking visibility
Lack of armrest
Lack of interior storage space
Opening the boot after it has rained...
Leather seats getting stretched
Stupid phone charger thing
No bluetooth music streaming

Love the car though overall.


----------



## barnzy666 (Dec 29, 2013)

Personally for me no rear wiper, mirror dipping for parking and rear fog light ( just looks odd IMO)


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

- Quick release front seats if you need to get someone in the back quick (elec button is so slow)!
- Saggy leather


----------



## shawy (Mar 17, 2014)

Quick release front seat for me an absolute pain trying to get someone in the back.
Also no boot release on the hatch. Why!


----------



## alanlew (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing, I love it to bits,including the the niggly bits.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

boot opening when I get in and climb into my seats :/


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

noisy boot


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

This god damn thing.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

The way when you wash and dry the car, open the boot and all of the water in the spoiler section drips onto the rear flanks!


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

Two complaints; the RNS-E unit and low profile rims.

The RNS-E navi unit blows. It's poorly designed from a users interface standpoint and simply way too expensive for what it provides. Having to pony up 150-Euros for the DVD map updates is just freekin' rude. Tomtom, Garmin and just about all major GPS companies provide free lifetime map updates. The dial for alpha-numerics is suicidal in any traffic condition, and the lack of touch screen for this kind of technology in a premium car in this day and age? Seriously? Even a freekin' Mazda MX5 has a touch screen navi. Did I mention the complete lack of audio alerts for speed cams and other POI's? I also hate the fact Audi wants you to pay extra for an iPod or MP3 connection which even the lowly Mazda 2 provides gratis. And being limited to two 2GB smart cards is just lame! I mean come on Audi, even my cheap 6-year old, 50-Euro digital camera can handle a 32GB smart card! But to be fair, the only up side is the Bose sound system which is excellent even with the convertible top down at speed.

My other gripe would be the low profile rims/wheels which just ask to get curbed, and with the seemingly worsening condition of roads in Europe (aka Italy) I'd never get them again. Just too many cobble streets, pot holes and poor maintenance makes for a lot of unnecessary wear and tear on otherwise great looking rims.


----------



## Maverick001 (Mar 12, 2009)

Im still pretty new to mk2 ownership but my only gripe is the sound quality of the stereo.....bit tinny and needs some more bass imo!!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

The odd squeak and creak when taking corners at speed


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Sure it's not your bones or maybe an unsecured hair drier? :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Will check incase I left a hairdryer somewhere in car, thnx for the tip


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

As stated above, S-Tronic dropping from 2nd to 1st around corners or over speed humps :evil:

The fact that Audi wimped out with the exhaust on the V6 - mk1 sounds awesome at idle; mk2 sounds like a hair dryer :x

But more than those, the two things that really boil my blood about the mk2 are the plastics and the poor design of the windows :evil: :evil: :evil:

So far, in under 12 months of ownership, I've replaced the glovebox due to a snapped hinge (just under £200!  ) and the drivers seat adjustor, which decided to snap and come off in my hand. Parcel shelf bracket snapped as I was packing the car for UD, so I glued it but it appears not to have been a permanent fix. Replacement bracket is apparently £53 and is rumoured to be a pig of a job to fit.

And as for the windows - seriously, did Audi not anticipate that in the northern hemisphere we get FROST during the winter?! The mk1 windows worked fine, yet I have to carry a bottle of lukewarm water with me at all times during winter for the mk2, lest there be a tiny amount of frost which completely debilitates the f$%#$!ng window and prevents it dropping, which causes major problems (unlike the mk1 which actually coped with frost).

Let's hope the mk3 is better built, although I'm betting that they've made some of the 50kg saving from scrimping still further on plastics :evil:


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

As a prior Jeep Rubicon owner, I can say without a doubt my 2007 TT 3.2 Quattro convertible totally sucks in sand, deep mud and extreme uphill climbs. The local Audi service manager (maybe being German was part of the problem) gave me a very unkind look when I asked if he recommended the Warn XD9000i winch. Maybe he didn't like the color, though I rather fancied the matt grey contrast with my silver grill. Anyway, I do like the fact I don't have to get out and lock the bubs, but more to the point, I don't think anyone would disagree the ground clearance on the TT could be a bit better...nothing a 2" lift kit can't fix!


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

Slightly off topic but, I don't like that no matter where I park my TT, in an almost empty car park, some idiot has to park bang next to me with barely a gap to open the door.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

hawkerusa said:


> As a prior Jeep Rubicon owner, I can say without a doubt my 2007 TT 3.2 Quattro convertible totally sucks in sand, deep mud and extreme uphill climbs. The local Audi service manager (maybe being German was part of the problem) gave me a very unkind look when I asked if he recommended the Warn XD9000i winch. Maybe he didn't like the color, though I rather fancied the matt grey contrast with my silver grill. Anyway, I do like the fact I don't have to get out and lock the bubs, but more to the point, I don't think anyone would disagree the ground clearance on the TT could be a bit better...nothing a 2" lift kit can't fix!


There are two fixes you need for your problem: :wink:

1. A Land Rover

2. A proper winch . . .


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Road noise


----------



## lilwashu (Jan 18, 2014)

xpanel said:


> This god damn thing.


I finally got fed up with this useless bit of plastic in my car just now and did something about it.

1. Insert flat bladed screwdriver into small gap between lower plastic part and aux socket - it pops up. Do same on other side.
2. Pull out the unit until you see the aerial and power plugs underneath
3. Remove plugs, remove whole thing then unscrew and remove phone cradle bit. You are left with a flat piece of plastic with a hole in it.
4. Stick bit of black vinyl over hole left by phone cradle bit
5. Cut a bit of that non slip rubber mat stuff to size and put it all back in the car

Much better!


----------



## Hunnipot (Aug 8, 2012)

Right I don't blame my car, I only blame myself...

I hate that I am selling "him". I love him to pieces, but hubby said it's gotta go! (Sorting my finances out to get a good mortgage- who needs a house anyway?!?)

I hate how I do the splits to get in and out of the car, but that's my lack of flexibility!

It takes a while to adjust to parking it's bulbous body, again that's my fault for being spatially unaware!

I hate how it corners like it's glued to the road, and how I can nip in between traffic and zoom off, cos now I want nothing less, unfortunately have to settle for less- (damn that husband of mine).

I hate how he's sat on my drive for possibly the very last time tonight as I'm servicing and MOT'ing it as a favour to a prospective buyer, again that's not the car's fault, it's my wicked husband's! Talk about getting your priorities straight! [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Hunnipot said:


> Right I don't blame my car, I only blame myself...
> 
> I hate that I am selling "him". I love him to pieces, but hubby said it's gotta go! (Sorting my finances out to get a good mortgage- who needs a house anyway?!?)
> 
> ...


Awwww Twinkle, must be love... am sure you'll find someone on here who'll give you a ride if you get desperate


----------



## Hunnipot (Aug 8, 2012)

Ah Samoa...it's not over...once mortgage goes through and a few years pass by, I might be selfish and get another one (kids won't fit lol). X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Let's trust it won't be tooooooooooooo long Hunnipot, just got rid of my other toy for the TT










Life's to be lived, am sure u can work on it to make it days not years....


----------



## Jezza21 (Jan 7, 2013)

The cup holders! Is it just me, or does having a drink in the car any bigger than a small can make changing gear in a manual the most irritating thing in the world! Constantly catching my elbow on my passengers drink :evil: 
It's almost enough to make me pull over and boot them out! :lol:


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

The sat-nav is a pain in the arse, and so is the aux output being in the glovebox... fucking nightmare.


----------



## nigedvd (Jan 20, 2013)

Usually on a rainy day you open the back and the water runs off half way along straight into the boot missing the gullies ever so slightly.
Cant have a larger cup in the front cup holder or applying the handbrake will pop the lid off. Also no armrest to cover them.


----------



## vivid white (Jun 16, 2014)

Only used my parents car for the last couple of days and I absolutely love it.

Only downsides I have found are:-

1) No armrest (Compared to my Cooper S)
2) Glove box rattles when driving along - quite annoying, not sure if its a fault across the range. 
3) Had a latte from McDonalds the other day and put it in the cup holder, when I arrived home pulled up and put the handbrake on the the handbrake caught the latte lid, popped it off and coffee went everywhere.

To be fair not a lot wrong with it :lol:

James


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

IPod non integration! :twisted:


----------



## johnleett (Apr 20, 2014)

if the seat belt is not placed in exactly the correct position when not in use it rattles against the door pillar and knocks like mad


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

Had mine a week, what I don't like (and I'm being REALLY picky here)


Lack of DRLs
Lack of bi-directional Xenons (the ones that turn with the wheel, had them on my previous 10 plate SEAT so why not on a newer Audi?!)
Lack of a facelift on the nose and tail of the car - looks very dated next to new A4, A5 etc (accepting the mk2 is acutally end of life)
Lack of proper arm rest
Lack of SD Card slots or USB port in stereo (was standard in the SEAT!)
Not many options as standard, so buying used you're limited to what the previous owner bought - and being Audi the options are really expensive so most come with hardly any extras; although mine does have 19" rims, BOSE and bluetooth phone

Something that would have cost £27k new really should have all the above, plus Cruise Control as standard.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

AudiAl said:


> Had mine a week, what I don't like (and I'm being REALLY picky here)
> 
> 
> Lack of DRLs
> ...


Sounds like you've bought the wrong car then. Perhaps if you had bought a S-line or Black Ed model you would have got some of those things and a better chance of finding one with the other options fitted.


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> AudiAl said:
> 
> 
> > Had mine a week, what I don't like (and I'm being REALLY picky here)
> ...


I'm pleased with what I have, I just wish it had a few extras as some parts of the car feel like they show their age. Audi hasn't really kept the feature list current, it's stagnated a little which is all I am saying. My experience with other brands is that end-of-life cars tend to get loaded to the max with features to keep them competitive. But then I'm probably talking family hatchbacks here and not niche sports cars


----------



## TTsOOOO (Jun 12, 2014)

R33YSE said:


> The fact so many moaning, grumpy ba$€%#ds own one!!!
> 
> Some of these post are terrible, shouldn't of bought the car if you think it's that bad.
> 
> Arm rests, cup holders.... It's not a Rolls Royce or a Bentley... It's a sporty 2 door coupe [smiley=bomb.gif]


AMEN! :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I miss the third sun visor behind the rear view mirror, that was a handy wee thing in the mk1


----------



## SpunkehMunkey (Jun 13, 2013)

The fact I chose Fwd over Awd


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

dzTT said:


> I miss the third sun visor behind the rear view mirror, that was a handy wee thing in the mk1


Yeah, that's really annoying!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't like that there aren't as many opportunities to mod my 3.2 as there are a 2.0  but its the only one that comes in stick in the US.


----------



## LotusRacerX (Apr 13, 2013)

Those times when you turn the key to start the car, and it pops the hatch! The keyless versions wouldn't have this problem, of course. I DO have DRLs in my 2010.

No one mentioned the "pause of death", when you are moving slowly from a roll, and have to nail it to merge with traffic.
The car creeps along in 2nd for what seems like an eternity before downshifting and hauling a$$.

(Fixed with a DSG tune, but shameful and dangerous for Audi to have let that flaw go. 2.0T TTS)


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

The seatbelt sliding down off my shoulder - drives me crazy


----------



## ash1970 (May 26, 2014)

I took delivery of my 09 TTS two weeks ago, drove it for a week, then put it into storage as I work overseas.

There is NOTHING I dont like about the car. its awesome. Everything I ever wanted. Its missing satnav but that was my choice and apart from that (and ive owned BMW"s, Lexus", Mercedes", Lotus and I had gripes with all of those cars) theres absolutely nothing to complain about.

Its awesome.


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Senna916 said:


> The seatbelt sliding down off my shoulder - drives me crazy


 +1 !


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

A new stone chip on the bonnet


----------



## Larry10inch (Jun 15, 2014)

My only gripe. the front seats don't slide forward when using the top clip when getting the little one out the back and if we were in an accident (god forbid) how the hell would someone get out from the back on there own if the they needed to, defo not in a hurry...?????


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

[email protected] window regs
Nothing else to dislike
Steve


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Essexaviator said:


> [email protected] window regs
> Nothing else to dislike
> Steve


Oh forgot - no rear wiper - really frustrating. A porsche 911 has one why can't ours?
Steve


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Gerry D said:


> Slightly off topic but, I don't like that no matter where I park my TT, in an almost empty car park, some idiot has to park bang next to me with barely a gap to open the door.


+1 doesn't just happen with TT


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Lrihk said:


> The boot.. I'm not sure if my boot lock is lose, but when I manually close my boot with medium force it doesn't completely shut, I have to use some force to shut it whilst making sure I press it in.
> 
> Is this normal? I don't like to slam doors, but I find I have to for the boot.


If its after MY 2013 with the veins to stop boot leaks it does need a bit more wells than those without them fitted but you don't get water in which is the bonus.
Steve


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't like the image of being a hairdresse'rs car


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

When the seat belt slips from my shoulder [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Dubvrs (Sep 10, 2014)

Have to say it's the audio system. Coming from a 2010 Scirocco my S line 2010 TT feal like I have stepped back to the dark ages. Had my TT 3 days and it's going to be removed and upgraded.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

parking visability mostly , 
rear wiper used to be a gripe mainly because most of my previous cars had one but soon got over it and agree øne would spoil the look of the rear
boot and petrol cap release can be a pain
lack of arm rest but bought an expensive average after market one which does the job , notice on new mk 3 factory fitted arm rest is an 175 pound optional extra


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Couple of things...

1/ No mechanism to tilt seats.

2/ Flat bottomed steering wheel - really hinders smooth cornering progress.

Otherwise, all good.


----------



## JuSlaughter (May 31, 2014)

So, had my TDI Quattro now for 6 months, love it to bits but.....

Why does the blower always come on full blast when you start the car?

The lack of any ipod interaction is pants

Why doesn't mix stay on until you turn it off

Why don't the bum warmers stay on rather than cycling on and off?

Petty little thinks really

Oh and a lack of arm rest


----------



## Parkster (Oct 7, 2014)

I hate that I can't sync my phone

That's about it really


----------



## Parkster (Oct 7, 2014)

And arm rest .....


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Shitty gearbox that won't shift from second to third at high revs


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2014)

You haven't got the front windscreen demist selected? 
This allows the blower to come on at max..


----------



## Smoggy12345 (Oct 9, 2013)

The stigma. The sat nav is terrible, the druvers side mat wont stay clipped in and the parcel shelf is a pain and prone to snapping at the bracket like mine has lol

The demister is dangerous as mine tends to make the windscreen opaque for 10secs before it clears!!


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Rs adam said:


> Shitty gearbox that won't shift from second to third at high revs


change the gear box oil , makes a huge difference


----------



## Bowerz (Aug 10, 2014)

As a prospective buyer, this thread interests me. Luckily most of the things I'm not too bothered about. Quick question,mid the head unit is changed as a lot of people are complaining about it, do you loose the reversing sensor beep?


----------



## HowMo (Sep 6, 2014)

Spent ages looking for the rear w/screen wipe button until I realised it didn't have one and I miss the sunroof that we had with the Hyundai coupe. We would have gone for the convertible but then there was nowhere for the dog to sit.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Being able to lock the keys in the boot, and having the AA open the car within 60 seconds!

At least can fold down seats from cockpit to retrieve keys!


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

The USB cable being in the glove box... F**king nightmare


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

When you open the boot after its been rain and the water drips in :evil:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Auditt1987 said:


> When you open the boot after its been rain and the water drips in :evil:


+1

:x

Daz


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Auditt1987 said:


> When you open the boot after its been rain and the water drips in :evil:


Yeah, that's crap & water will roll off the roof into the car with the door or window open!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Smoggy12345 said:


> .... and the parcel shelf is a pain and prone to snapping at the bracket like mine has lol


I snapped mine too a few weeks back, £60 for the bracket which is attached to the quarter panel. Takes a bit of stripping down to fit it too!


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

The alu fuel flap. Nothing else on my car is alu!


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

absolutely nothing, i love everything about my TTS


----------



## jessepinkman (Jun 12, 2014)

Folding mirrors don't work off the key


----------



## Quatrofoot (Aug 29, 2010)

Seat sag.


----------



## tonyr27 (Oct 19, 2011)

Poor quality fuel filler cover. The alloy finish is cheap.
Oil consumption, I guess a many have been run for a while on low oil levels.
Drivers mat not staying in place, keep blaming partner for it moving!
Mirrors causing major blind spots, nearly hit someone as view was obscured!
Depreciation high! You read that Audis are have good residuals, in comparison to what.

Just took an new A4 diesel out and It felt bland in comparison to my Petrol S Line. Was considering changing but think I will keep TT for a little longer.

TonyR


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

The price im going to get for it next year when i hopefully change it for a jaguar XE


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Snappy79 said:


> The alu fuel flap. Nothing else on my car is alu!


Erm.... Most of the bodywork is


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

eastwood1875 said:


> Auditt1987 said:
> 
> 
> > When you open the boot after its been rain and the water drips in :evil:
> ...


Audi will do a free fix for you. Have had no probs since it has the seals fitted. There is a lot on here about getting them done as they are now standard on my2012/3 onwards
Steve


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Essexaviator said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Auditt1987 said:
> ...


They will? Is this just on cars still in warranty? I got soaked yesterday when I opened my door to get out of the car, the water just poured in off the roof. Same with the boot.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

debonair said:


> They will? Is this just on cars still in warranty?


When the water deflector strips were introduced some owners of earlier cars had then fitted under warranty or Audi/dealer goodwill. They help a bit but they are not a total solution, particularly if it's windy.
They might. All you can do is ask.
You can of course buy them - about £40 each.

Ah yes, the roof shower. How many times have I admired the water beading on my polished/waxed roof and then driven off with the window open. :x :lol:


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

brittan said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > They will? Is this just on cars still in warranty?
> ...


Happened to me on the A1 once.. Genuinely took me a minute to figure out what actually happened [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

brittan said:


> Ah yes, the roof shower. How many times have I admired the water beading on my polished/waxed roof and then driven off with the window open. :x :lol:


Exactly! A few drops of cold water won't kill anybody. And the pleasure of the drive is more than compensation for me.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Except when it pours in on the electric window buttons


----------



## RAJ20VT (Feb 19, 2005)

Although I have the Bose system I think the weak link is the speaker system and grilles


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

I would say the water that falls off the back window and onto the contents of the inside, stupid location of the petrol flap button and hand brake too close to cup holder meaning a large latte often hits off the leather.

Obviously though it doesn't really spoil the car as a whole


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

golfmadeasy said:


> I would say the water that falls off the back window and onto the contents of the inside, stupid location of the petrol flap button and hand brake too close to cup holder meaning a large latte often hits off the leather.
> 
> Obviously though it doesn't really spoil the car as a whole


In a DSG car the handbrake isn't a latte issue surely???

Not feeling your pain!!


----------

